# ferrari f430 vs mercedes sl65 amg



## italianman1987 (May 8, 2004)

Ferrari F430

Price Tag: $160,000.00 Basic Version , $180.000.00 F1 Version

Restriction: Must have owned a Ferrari of some kind in order to be able to Purchase the car. Basically think of it as paying for two cars but getting one. Also a 2 year waiting list. It has reduced ever since the Dealers recieved the memo from ferrari regardin the fact that a person must have owned a ferrari in order to buy the F430. They have cancled all the non ellagble customers so from five years its two now.

Specialty: Its A FERRARI

Horse Power: 490HP

0-60: 3.9 SEC

Mercedes Benz SL 65 AMG

Price Tag: $180.000.00 Basic $195.000.00 Fully loaded

Restriction:. None. You go to your Mercedes dealer, you put a deposit down and take it home after 3 Months. Or, if they have one that you like. You buy it righ there.

Specialty: Not a bad car. Mercedes, Pretty well known brand. Also with that 190 you get your self a complete car that has NAVI and leather and everything.

Horse Power: 604HP

0-60: 4.0

What Do You guys Think? Which one?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

italianman1987 said:


> What Do You guys Think? Which one?


'Other Marques' forum? :roll:

...put me down for a 430


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i was going to get one of each but ive check my loto numbers and am sticking with the tt 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i was going to get one of each but ive check my loto numbers and am sticking with the tt 8)


I prefer the SL, but would love to have both. Unfortunately my garage is full. :lol:


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Ferrari, Of course. Better performance, I would say and because it is a Ferrari.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Ferrari every time. If you fancy the Mercedes, go for the SL55 AMG and save yourself a heap of money.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Ferrari anyday, just for the name, but its obviously a problem if you haven't owned one before.

I love the SL's but it's a ludicrously big engine in a small car - why not go for the SL55 AMG as others have said and save yourself a packet.

R Sol Campbell has got an SL65 AMG - i've seen him twice in it with a personalised plate so thats another reason not get one.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

err whilst we are dreaming, may i suggest..


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Might as well suggest the SLR then


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> Might as well suggest the SLR then


@ir_fuel: There is a Carrera GT in the Porsche showroom in Latem.
If you haven't allready seen it its worth a visit.
It looks so much better than the SLR 8)


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Not that i'm biased..................430


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

himpe said:


> ir_fuel said:
> 
> 
> > Might as well suggest the SLR then
> ...


I saw both of them already in Brussels on the "autosalon" and in Amsterdam "Autorai" 

The Ferrari dealer in Latem also had an Enzo in the showroom which belongs to one of his clients who never drives it apparently.
Dunno if it is still there dough


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> himpe said:
> 
> 
> > ir_fuel said:
> ...


Hmm, i haven't see the Enzo yet.
But i passed by a few weeks ago and there were 3 red 430 out in front !
They looked fantastic 8)


----------



## krack (Jun 28, 2005)

Two of my faverate cars we are talking about its too hard to choose.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Bear in mind you can get a 430 without owning a ferrari previously and without waiting two years.....but it still makes it a tough choice.

H


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

430, no contest


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmmm, Ferraris don`t really turn my crank, never have and I suspect they never will.

But neither do SL Mercs................apart from the SL55 AMG, so I`d have one of those please, and save a few bob.


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

We got the one of the 1st 6 in the country a couple of months ago, its a massive improvement on the 360. My dad has had is name down for ages and owned a few before, its about a 3 year waiting list now!

Sounds so much better than the 360, there is no question between the ferrari and merc, the 55amg has to much power for the chassi imagine with the 65 has!!


----------



## krack (Jun 28, 2005)

The 65 is fine in the dry, and IMO much faster than the F430 in a straight line! The power is monsterious, but dosn't give the same pride of ownership and driving satisfaction of the fezza. The F430 noise is to die for, god starts to sing at 2.5rpm.

What combination do you have in your car? We got ours last week.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Apples or pears?

to cruise and squirt and for in town- SL

to drive 'out of town' and off motorways - 430

Which one would be best for trips to the tip? :wink:


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

We have a Red one cream leather, carbon brakes, sat nav, F1 box i will post a pic when i get home and take one!, we have the convertable on order could have had it now but dad want to enjoy the hard top till jan/ feb next year,

Which ferrari garage do you use?

You have the roller 2?


----------



## krack (Jun 28, 2005)

We will use the one in Acton London, HR Owens service centre. The Roller is my brothers, and the fezza and merc are my mums toys.

Hows you dad finding the car. My mum absolutly loves it. She has taken it to work most days so I get to see it cleaming in the car park. The noise above 2.5krpm is just like god singing, an ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So what team does your dad play for? :wink:


----------



## krack (Jun 28, 2005)

West Brom!!


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Tunnels are built for the 430- the mont blanc tunnel would be immence!
But the Vanquish does sound awesome 2!, thats what let the DB9 down was more refined than the Vanquish not as Raw!

Your mum drives a 430! mine isnt allowed to go anywhere near the drivers seat!

Your brother?? how old is he?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

430. But have to had a ferrari before?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> Might as well suggest the SLR then


I was passed by one of these on the road (A1 I think?) between Paris and Lille last weekend and then again (dont know where he went as I didnt pass him) on the road from the French border to near the Kortrijk services just before it joins the E17

Looked cool 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My g/f's dad has a 430 spider on order. Don't think it comes for another year but I can't wait to see it


----------

